# Will 17" OEM Touareg Rims fit 2011 Touareg?



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Recently purchased a 2011 V6 Toareg with 19" rims and already thinking about a dedicated winter set up and wondering if the 17" OEM Touareg rims from earlier years (2004 to 2010) will fit the 2011 to 2014 platform?

With dedicated snows I am willing to go narrower with more sidewall height with a smaller rim size to improve traction in snow and heavy slushy snow conditions.

I know 18" rims will work since that is what comes on the T3 V6 Sport model.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Yes, they will fit.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Yeti35, have done some research on ClubTouareg.com and it is a very tight clearance with the caliper so you need to make sure when balanced they use "thin" stick on weights.

You can put a narrow 235/65/17 snow tire on that gives you just about same overall diameter as my original 265/50/19 tires have (29.4").


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

rcprato said:


> Thanks Yeti35, have done some research on ClubTouareg.com and it is a very tight clearance with the caliper so you need to make sure when balanced they use "thin" stick on weights.
> 
> You can put a narrow 235/65/17 snow tire on that gives you just about same overall diameter as my original 265/50/19 tires have (29.4").


Only model tight with caliper issues was the V10 since they had bigger calipers then the rest of the Touaregs. Hence why the smallest you could go on those was 18" wheels. The rest have not issues what so ever. Your clearance is not going to be an issue at all.


----------



## vw151 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a 14' Tirerack only shows 18" and bigger available. What details do I need to find 17" that fit correctly?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

vw151 said:


> I have a 14' Tirerack only shows 18" and bigger available. What details do I need to find 17" that fit correctly?


They will fit. It is just that VW did not do any models with 17" since everyone seems to want the ridiculously larger 19" and above sizes. They just don't market 17" anymore. Only possible fit issue could be the Hybrid since the brakes on that are not the same as the rest. I am not up on the Hybrid since I have no interest in it.


----------



## vw151 (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeti35 said:


> They will fit. It is just that VW did not do any models with 17" since everyone seems to want the ridiculously larger 19" and above sizes. They just don't market 17" anymore. Only possible fit issue could be the Hybrid since the brakes on that are not the same as the rest. I am not up on the Hybrid since I have no interest in it.


I understand they will fit. But I don't know what offset to buy because there are not OEM options for the reasons you list.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

vw151 said:


> I understand they will fit. But I don't know what offset to buy because there are not OEM options for the reasons you list.


This was hard to find... http://www.wheel-size.com/size/volkswagen/touareg/


----------



## vw151 (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeti35 said:


> This was hard to find... http://www.wheel-size.com/size/volkswagen/touareg/


Thank you


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

VW Does offer a 17" for the T3 Touareg, call it the "Winter" wheel.
http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/in...ction=accessories&siteid=216177&catalogid=200

VW151 if you are looking for winter wheels/tires here is a good deal in NYC area, may be worth a trip in that direction?
http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f47/17-cayenne-winter-wheels-650-a-133506.html


----------



## vw151 (Nov 10, 2006)

rcprato said:


> VW Does offer a 17" for the T3 Touareg, call it the "Winter" wheel.
> http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/in...ction=accessories&siteid=216177&catalogid=200
> 
> VW151 if you are looking for winter wheels/tires here is a good deal in NYC area, may be worth a trip in that direction?
> http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f47/17-cayenne-winter-wheels-650-a-133506.html


Thanks for the suggestions. Wish that guy was closer.


----------



## vw151 (Nov 10, 2006)

Ended up buying these. getting some VW center caps and will put blizzaks on them. 



Gonna look good for a set of winters I think. 18" cayenne wheels


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like you found a nice set of winter rims!

I have a line on a nice set of 17" OEM Touareg rims that I am going to pick up later this month, looking forward to a set of dedicated snows for the T3 for winter driving.


----------



## vw151 (Nov 10, 2006)

So I finally got all the pieces and parts. Here are the results. for a filler/glue I used what I thought was most appropriate in my tool box. We'll see how it holds up. 

These were not OEM porsche center caps. Chinese caps and chinese decals that I bought online. I believe 76mm caps, 75mm decals.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

vw151 are you putting TPMS valve stems on your winter rims? Do you know if the T3 lug bolts work, they have a weird wobble ball seat that I have never seen before on OEM lug bolts.

I found a really nice set of 2010 Touareg 17" rims without valve stems that I bought last week, found aftermarket ones for our T3's on ebay for $152.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-4-20112...e-Monitoring-System-Sensor-TPMS-/351125795070

On my 08 Passat I use VAGCOM to turn TPMS system off for the winter cause I use regular rubber valve stems and don't like seeing the light on the dash all winter.

Going with Cooper snows http://us.coopertire.com/Tires/Winter/Discoverer-M-S-Sport.aspx


----------

